# Marbles  ?



## Mailman1960 (Mar 23, 2021)

found in  dump


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 24, 2021)

Very nice marbles!  Some early ones too.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Mar 24, 2021)

nhpharm said:


> Very nice marbles!  Some early ones too.


I didn't even know if they were marbles that's why I put the? Thought they part of a necklace


----------



## embe (Mar 26, 2021)

Top right looks interesting


----------

